# DRAM frequency is half of what is set in bios



## ericeod

DDR stands for Double Data Rate. SO any DDR3 (and DDR2) rating is double the actual speed. So ram running 800MHz is running DDR3 1600. Notice the ram specs only say DDR3 1600 without MHz at the end.


----------



## 7hm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boomboy* 
I set the DRAM frequency to 1603 MHz via the bios. The memory is capable of 1600 MHz and I assumed the extra 3 MHz wouldn't matter.

The windows booted fine, but the CPU-Z reports the DRAM Frequency as 800 MHz. Any idea why its cut in half? EVEREST reports the same thing.

I rebooted and the bios still shows the memory at 1603 MHz.

Dram is calculated by taking mem speed in MHz, and multiplying it by 2.

Edit: damn ericeod beat me to it


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
DDR stands for Double Data Rate. SO any DDR3 (and DDR2) rating is double the actual speed. So ram running 800MHz is running DDR3 1600. Notice the ram specs only say DDR3 1600 without MHz at the end.

This.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *7hm* 
Dram is calculated by taking mem speed in MHz, and multiplying it by 2.

And this.

hope that helped.

useless post FTW!


----------



## boomboy

thanks for clearing it up

why double the actual speed, though?


----------



## Bazmecc

because it sends data twice per cycle, therefore double data rate

edit: that's what I mean


----------



## boomboy

thanks

Rep+ to all who answered


----------



## KILLER_K

Agreed with flatliners ending statement. White is sometimes beautiful thing.

To the end users buying things these days are hard to do since some things are misleading.
It is a wonder they don't try to market a Q6600 as a 9.6ghrz cpu.....


----------

